# Von Donk & DeCuerdas Eskrima?



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.decuerdaseskrima.com/

Richard Von Donk has been a recognizable name in the ninjutsu and Hatsumi Sensei circles for years.  He is now promoting an eskrima program on his site (see above link).

Is this legit?  Has anyone heard of the late grandmaster he trained under?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a thread on FMATalk that has some background and practitioners of Decuerdas Eskrima on it!

http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?814-DeCuerdas-Eskrima&highlight=vandonk

Hope that helps!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 7, 2011)

That was a huge help.
Thanks!


----------



## bostonshinobi (Oct 20, 2011)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.decuerdaseskrima.com/
> 
> Richard Von Donk has been a recognizable name in the ninjutsu and Hatsumi Sensei circles for years.  He is now promoting an eskrima program on his site (see above link).
> 
> Is this legit?  Has anyone heard of the late grandmaster he trained under?



H trained inder Gilbert Tenio and there is footage of them two training including the part where Tenio says hes leaving the art to RVD i have seen it myself.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 17, 2015)

Sorry to necro an old thread, but I thought some might find this interesting:






Tenio's wife claims it was left to Van Donk


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

I am surprised that another DVD route has been put forward by another highly skilled practitioner. Is it more of a business model these days?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 17, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I am surprised that another DVD route has been put forward by another highly skilled practitioner. Is it more of a business model these days?




Yes I think so,

Several relatively respected martial artists have homestudy options,

Gracie's, IKCA, Tracy Kempo, Budoshin Jujitsu/George Kirby, etc

We can argue about how respected the individuals are, but those are recognizable names for many people.


----------



## Transk53 (May 17, 2015)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Yes I think so,
> 
> Several relatively respected martial artists have homestudy options,
> 
> ...



Yes concur. Where I am in the Uk, we something called the Friday Ad. A mag for selling stuff and whatnot. There is a Roger Gracie BJJ school ad in it. Roger Gracie Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu


----------

